# my tricolor litters



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

each 2 photo's shows a litter from a tricolor doe 
in totaly 14 photo's 
enjoy
greetings from holland 
greetings jacob























































































































greetings jacob


----------



## RockyMountainMice (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice colors and markings!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That's a whole bunch of 'em! Looks like you are ready for whatever purpose you are breeding towards. Some very lovely mousies, all in all.


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

thats ALOT of babies!


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow... I want them :love1 
You have some really beauties in there!


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Ze blijven prachtig Jacob!
De splashed dieren die ik hier van je heb zitten doen het trouwens ook nog steeds uitstekend


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

dat is mooi sharon
graag zou ik er nog wel een keer een foto van zien

thank you everybody

greetings from holland


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Ummm...am I the only one bothered by this in an English forum? :?:

(you could have provided a translation)


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

moustress said:


> Ummm...am I the only one bothered by this in an English forum? :?:
> 
> (you could have provided a translation)


 I just googled it...

"They remain great Jacob!
Splashed the animals I've been here you do indeed still going strong"
and
"that's nice sharon
I would like to mention again see a picture of"

which is kinda funny. Got to love google translate! BUT I think it means that Jacob got the mice from Sharon (or vs) and that they look great. And then a thanks with a updated picture request. LOL! Did I get it right?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*sigh*

Thanks, candycorn. I think you missed the point about this being an English language forum. We shouldn't have to translate stuff. Even if it is that easy.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh I got it. I just am not bothered by it. We live in a wide wide world and I can appreciate that many people don't speak English as a first language. Heck even us English speaking folks use the words differently. The first time I heard a British person call a yard sale a boot sale I thought I would die laughing! *grin* It's a big wonderful diverse world...don't let the small stuff bother you!


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

i know this is off topic lol but yard sales and boot sales are different because they mean different things 
yard sale - you sell stuff from your yard
boot sale - you sell stuff from the boot of your car

im not being picky, just thought some people might like a bit of trivia lol


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

One does not necessarily sell stuff from the appropriate location, however. I have seen "yard" sales in garages, and the other way about, for example.


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

thank you everybody

greetings from holland


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry that I didn't use english. My English is just not really good, and I wanted to tell Jacob that his splashed mice are doing really well. But it was easy to tell it to hem in our own language


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

the tricolor babys are doing very well
and they grow bigger and bigger

greetings jacob


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Isn't the expression "Divided by a common language"?


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I love that when the tri-babies are in a mosh pit, they all blend in and you can't see where one starts and the other ends!


----------



## mosfet (Feb 25, 2011)

haha 
yes thet is very funny to see autumn

regards jacob


----------

